# Workouts for muscles in the face/ fat loss in face



## djk80 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey

I seem to be having a lot of problems losing the fat in my face/fat under my chin.......I have been dieting and I am loosing weight/body fat % however the fat in my face and under my chin is still very notacably there...

I'm only 5'8 180 so im not crazy out of shape but I cant seem to get rid of this fat.....diet and exercise are good as I am losing however just the face is having a problem

Is there any workouts out there that use the muscles in the face to tighten things up?? I have been doing crunches kinda/sorta for the fat under my chin but if anyone else has any other suggestions on this please let me know

thanks


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)

djk80 said:


> Hey
> 
> I seem to be having a lot of problems losing the fat in my face/fat under my chin.......I have been dieting and I am loosing weight/body fat % however the fat in my face and under my chin is still very notacably there...
> 
> ...



lol, I am trying to picture the neck crunches!!! 

you obviously gain weight in your face first, which means that will be last place you lose it, I am the same way. The only thing you can do is continue to get leaner through diet/nutrition, eventually your face will lean up as your body does.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a good workout program for the Jaw muscles.......


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 10, 2009)

heres one.  Read this dam post!



but yea, you just gotta keep leaning up til it goes.


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Feb 10, 2009)

oral sex?


----------

